# Available to help



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm off work right now. If anyone needs help working on boat or deckhand, I'm your guy. Well over 20 years experience fishing offshore. Everything from kings to marlin and swords. Not a mechanic but far from ignorant mechanically. Completely understand the value of getting blood off the deck ASAP. Basically well rounded, hard working fisherman. Would be an asset to any fishing team. Thanks....Wesley


----------

